# Looped Tubes on the Scout



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

Just received my Scout today and am looking forward to shooting it a lot. But I do have a question. I'm shooting looped tubes in my Torque and would like to put them on the Scout also. I've watched Nathan's video about different ways to attach loops, but in the video he also says the methods he shows "eats up some of the tube length." What I'd like to do it cut slots in the frame.

I've been looking around online and I've noticed that while the old style frames didn't have a slot for looped tubes, they did have an indent that, I assume, was where the slot should go it one wanted to cut it themselves. The new Scout doesn't have that. Is there a reason why I shouldn't go ahead and cut the slots myself? I'm wondering about weakening the structural integrity of the fork tips. Am I worrying for no reason?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

You're correct. There is no loop tube slot cut line. Which probably means it is not intended to be cut and weakened as you mention. Why not try putting the loop tube around the flip clip and tighten down the flip clip? Looks like it should work. If you can tie tubes on why can't you flip clip them on? After all the Scout is that slingshot that is all things to all people.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Sutton brother I think you may be worrying for no reason. There aren't any slots on the Gen 2 frame but the Gen 2 frame is even more bomb-proof than the orignal. It's an amazingly strong material.

Go ahead and saw out your tube grooves (carefully!) And give them a sanding to 220 so the channel doesn't damage your tubes when you install/remove them. That's what I did and I haven't had any issues!


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

That’s what I was hoping to hear. Thanks!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

suttonjp said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks!


No trouble at all. I think Nate just did away with that line to give the fork tips a sleeker look anyway.

Remember to sand! I neglected to once when making an hdpe tube sniper and ruined a brand new $8 tube set before I even got to shoot it once.. ouch!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Should be fine cutting the slots like the guys already mentioned. Did you try using the flip clips for the tubes?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I think Nathan answered all the flip clip questions, even some that weren't ask.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have one of the new Gen 2 Scouts that was cut for tubes before I got it and I have not noted any ill effects form it. Solid as the rest of my scouts and easy to add tubes to.


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

I missed that video somehow. Thanks for posting it, it was exactly what I was looking for.


----------

